# Kenner 23V Custom Cap



## offshorebound

I decided to build a custom top cap for my Kenner 23V. So I picked up 4 sheets of 12mm Okoume, 5 gallons of general resin from Johnson Fiberglass, and 4 yards of stitch mat. First I took the rails and cleats off the top and filles the holes with resin mix, then I buzzed off all the gelcoat where the cap was going to be glued to the boat. I cut my design out of the Okoume and laid it out to put a layer of resin before it was adhered. Then I mixed up resin, mitered glass powder and and chopped strand to make glue to bond the two surfaces together. Finally, clamped it all together and let it cure! I think it's beer thirty by now!!!:brew2: I also cut out the front deck and seats to rearrange it for my liking. The deck was too high and too big for me so it had to go. I fish offshore quite a bit and with no fish box aboard I had to make room to fit a large cooler up front and still have room to fish. I will post as I make progress.:bounce:


----------



## ctcrop

That looks pretty good. Good luck & can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## bmtsupra

Looking good. I'll have to stop by the shop this week to take a look.


----------



## offshorebound

Thanks


----------



## Castaway2

looking good!!!!! cant wait to see the outcome ..post a before and after when you finish


----------



## offshorebound

Will do. I am doing some more mods to the console and rear deck and then repainting the boat inside and out.


----------



## jdusek

You obviously have way more talent than me. Can't wait to see the final results.


----------



## cg_wilson2003

Where did you pick up the Okoume plywood? 

That looks great by the way.


----------



## CLIMAX

For any of you guys doing projects and need material here at Fat Cat when I build a plug we layup 4x8 sheets of core material with one side smooth gel coat. Core and layup can be done any way you would like. Just call us if I can help, Thanks Rick George


----------



## offshorebound

I bought the Okoume from Houston Hardwoods. It is expensive at $123 a sheet but it is a strong solid material. I almost went with a space age composite foam board for $160 but the only problem with it is you have to reinforce it with a lot of glass to make it as strong as the Okoume and you have to be approach it different when you mount hardware. And I don't think I am that talented but know from a little experience which materials to use and not to use.


----------



## offshorebound

Well I was able to spend some more with the boat in the last week for a few hours at a time. It seems to take a lot of time to make sure every surface is bonded correctly and coated with a layer of resin to protect it before it is all gelcoated. After I get all the surfaces smooth from bonding I will route the edges and put a layer of stitch mat from the rub rail side to the knee bolster side. And by the way, bending wood wasn't as hard as I thought it would be!!!:an5:


----------



## offshorebound




----------



## offshorebound

Got some glassing done the last few weeks. Picked out colors for the boat also, seashell green on the side and bottom and snow white for the top and inside. All of it is Awlgrip with synthetic non-skid. Still have to fair the glass slick and paint before I start to build new console, hardtop, and jump seat on rear deck!


----------



## RedXCross

AWEOME job!! That snow white may be a lil bright on the Top and inside. Or am I missing something? 

Egg shell or light Gray may help Glare etc out. Just experience and a suggestion , definitely not anything negative, it is a super job Man keep us posted!


----------



## offshorebound

I did Ice Blue on the Topside of my last project and really liked it. I guess I should have got the Topside custom mixed to a Ice Green to match and keep glare down. I might see if I can tint the color by mixing some of my Seashell with it to tone it down some. I looked at all the whites and didn't want anything that would look yellowish but wasn't sure about the gray with that color green. Another thought was to make all of the non-skid Seashell Green with the Snow White around the edges and on the sides of inside! I'm sure I will figure it out soon. RedXCross I am on the same page with you about the glare though, and thanks for the nice remarks.


----------



## DIHLON

Looking great so far!


----------



## offshorebound

Well after a two month long shutdown in Oklahoma, I finally have made some time to work on the boat. After a rough day of fishing last year the engine bolts were found loose. So I tighten them up but have always been worried if the transom had began to rot. It felt solid but since I am redoing everything else I decided to tear it out and go with composite! Talk about a chore, I have about twenty hours of digging wood out of this thing!!! But I know it will be right when its done and much stronger. I went back with Arjay 6011 and it is some tuff stuff. I hope to start painting next week and then start the build on the console.


----------



## txteltech

Great job on the work you've done so far, going to be a great boat when your finished


----------



## bmtsupra

Having seen the progress of this first hand, I am very impressed. I don't think I could ever tackle a project like this. Hurry up and finish so we can take this new boat on her maiden offshore trip :bounce:  :dance:


----------



## ctcrop

That thing is going to be really nice when you're done!! Great Job!!


----------



## Addicted&Broke

Great Job!! Looks amazing!!


----------



## offshorebound

Have been making more and more progress on the boat. I have the sides and bottom ready for paint and in the paint booth. Sold my old console last week to a 2cooler and started building new console out of exterior plywood. I will post up as soon as I get it sprayed!!! Not sure how pictures got turned, maybe somebody can fix them for me.


----------



## Knots

This looks like a fun project! So was there any water ingress in the transom noticed or just piece of mind?

I there is a flattening agent that can be added to (algrip or interlux perfection... same company different label) any of the colors if you are worried about glare / or too much shine on the top side. 

Okome is good stuff but I would recommend epoxy coating any holes that you might go poking in your fine looking gunwale rail. (Or drill, fill, and re drill if you want to go crazy)

Nice work


----------



## offshorebound

There was very little rot around engine bolt holes and lifting hooks in rear, not enough to hurt anything but I like the idea of composite to give me piece of mind. I bought a quart of black to tint the topside color a bit to cut the glare down. I will epoxy or paint in every hole that I put in it and silicone it up to make sure it doesn't get any intrusion. Thanks for the compliments, the wife says I can't have anymore projects for a while after I finish this one. Lol It seems to take up a lot of time.


----------



## Reynolds4

That boat is going to be better than ever! Great job so far.


----------



## offshorebound

Thanks everybody!!!


----------



## bjmillet

Absolutely awesome progress


----------



## offshorebound

We got the bottom of the boat painted last night and hopefully get the sides painted today if the weather doesn't get to bad.


----------



## offshorebound




----------



## Luckysam

Very Nice!


----------



## Kenner21

Awesome project can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Nice!


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine

*I can't wait to see this one finished. I sold those years ago. It is an awesome hull !!!!!*


----------



## offshorebound

My painter buddy final got the final coat on the boat yesterday!!! On the last previous coat, the temp had dropped a bunch and caused it to run almost all the way around the boat. So the painter let it dry and blocked the hole boat out and reshot it, even slicker now. Have a fellow 2cooler working on the stickers for me and it should give it a complete look. Thanks for the compliments, and I can't wait to see it finished either.


----------



## ATX 4x4

Nice!!


----------



## offshorebound

Finally out of the paint booth.


----------



## fattyflattie

Really like that color OP. I bet you cant wait to get it out and on the water. Going to be worth the wait for sure.


----------



## offshorebound

I thought about the color for about six months and finally went with the sea shell. I'm stuck in Oklahoma working for another couple weeks, have been dreaming of working on the boat for the last week! Lol


----------



## fattyflattie

offshorebound said:


> I thought about the color for about six months and finally went with the sea shell. I'm stuck in Oklahoma working for another couple weeks, have been dreaming of working on the boat for the last week! Lol


Can't feel sorry for you now, I've been stuck in Australia for the best fishing of the year with no end in sight.


----------



## dlbpjb

Great Job and the color is on the money! 

And just like both of you, well not quite, I just returned from Angola and looking at your progress just gives me fuel to dive back in my project!


----------



## fattyflattie

dlbpjb said:


> Great Job and the color is on the money!
> 
> And just like both of you, well not quite, I just returned from Angola and looking at your progress just gives me fuel to dive back in my project!


Oof. Yah Perth>Angola, except for the whole dayrate/bank account part.

Every time I talk to the office, they keep telling me how "lucky" I am to be over here. Forget about the missed tournaments and beautiful spring topwater bites I've been missing:an5:.

Oh well, such is life. Good luck getting it done soon OP. Really like the cap you added.


----------



## offshorebound

The only fishing up here is jerkin perch, and I'm getting tired of jerkin perch!!! Thanks for the comments.


----------



## offshorebound

Did some work on the engine cowling, wet sand, buffing and some new color matched stickerd! Still sanding on the inside, there is a lot of filling because this boat originally had carpet in it and was covered up by safe floor. Hopefully I can get the inside painted next week!


----------



## PtMansfield11

It sure makes me happy to see you extend the life of that boat,everything looks absolutely awesome. Only if that boat could tell stories.


----------



## Reynolds4

I can't wait to see the finished product. Going to be a beast!


----------



## offshorebound

If everybody would stop doing the rain dance every day, I might be able to get some filler layed down!!! Come on sunshine I can't make any progress with all this flash flooding around here!!!!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## PtMansfield11

By the way, I am the person you bought your kenner from. keep the pics coming.


----------



## offshorebound

Haha, I was going to email you pics when it's done!!


----------



## ATX 4x4

The suspense is killing me! I absolutely love this hull.


----------



## Luckysam

^^ This! I'm not far, I can take pics if needed for the thread : ) Going to be awesome.


----------



## goldwingtiny

ATX 4x4 said:


> The suspense is killing me! I absolutely love this hull.


'Bout time for you to get another one, ain't it Bud???


----------



## offshorebound

Well I got the rest of the safe floor pulled up and the whole top and inside sanded. I put a skim coat of fairing putty on the top cap and a skim coat of fast glass to fix all the nicks in the floor when the rubber was pulled up. I used a gallon out of the two materials to get it all wiped. Talk about a pain int *****, mix and wipe mix and wipe for like 5 hours with a few beer breaks of coarse:brew2:


----------



## ATX 4x4

goldwingtiny said:


> 'Bout time for you to get another one, ain't it Bud???


I'm ready. Just gotta find the right one. Good to hear from you, Tiny!

OP what sort of plans you have for that console? I see so much potential.


----------



## offshorebound

Did a lot of sanding over the weekend but didn't finish due to air compressor at the house was unable to keep up. I did get the rear deck extended to be able to turn it into a seat with a backrest:bounce: Then it started raining Sunday so I decided to work on the console a bit. I took what I had mocked up and pulled in apart to put the glue in and re-installed. Then I was able to cut all the other pieces and get the footrest built on the rear of the console. Maybe I can get some paint on it this week if everything falls into place:headknock


----------



## Reynolds4

August is closing in fast! Lol


----------



## offshorebound

Pics would not load normally, for some reason I had to upload one by one in the attachment manager!


----------



## offshorebound

August is closing in way too fast!! I wish we had some of those laborers hanging out at our Home Depot, I load up some and put em to work!!!


----------



## offshorebound

Finally had the baby yesterday!!! 8lb 5oz 19.75 healthy with a head full of hair! Now if the new baby will help me finish this boat


----------



## bmtsupra

Congrats you three!!!! Will stop and see ya'll after you're back home and settled in.


----------



## Reynolds4

That's likely to slow your progress down a little. Lol
Congratulations. 
Wish I still had that much hair.


----------



## Luckysam

Congratulations! Well authorized stop work.


----------



## fattyflattie

Congrats!! Project about to hit crawl mode. Worth it.


----------



## txteltech

offshorebound said:


> Finally had the baby yesterday!!! 8lb 5oz 19.75 healthy with a head full of hair! Now if the new baby will help me finish this boat
> View attachment 2214946


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## offshorebound

Thanks!!!


----------



## ATX 4x4

Congrats! Awesome news.


----------



## offshorebound

I got the boat back in the paint booth yesterday, going to get the top and inside primed this evening! Then block it all out and I will be FINALLY ready for paint!!!


----------



## offshorebound




----------



## ATX 4x4

Yeees


----------



## offshorebound

It's getting there, slowly but surely!


----------



## txteltech

Looking good 2 months till LOR, can't wait to be cruising next to that clean ride!!!!!


----------



## offshorebound

First time doing the splatter paint, I think it turned out pretty good. Used the gray that will be the non-skid color and the green that is on the outside. Hopefully I can get the non-skid applied today.


----------



## jdusek

That boat looks better than new. Heck of a job you have done.


----------



## Reynolds4

Dude..that's turning out great!


----------



## offshorebound

Well by the time I pulled all the paper and tape from the splatter job and re-taped for the non-skid I was wore out. This is the tedious part that I want to make sure is right and that just takes time. I am going to try and apply the non-skid today if work doesn't get in the way!


----------



## offshorebound

Boom!!!


----------



## offshorebound

Looking pretty slick!


----------



## goldwingtiny

Awesome work! I hope the Kenner's are following this thread.


----------



## bubbas kenner

I love it thanks for showing love them kenners.


----------



## Icepaq22

Can't wait to see the final product. Great job so far!


----------



## offshorebound

Thanks everybody


----------



## gater

*Boat*



offshorebound said:


> View attachment 2264305
> 
> Looking pretty slick!


Excellent work, like everyone else can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## dlbpjb

Really enjoying this thread! You do awesome work!


----------



## OnedayScratch

Yessir. Taking your time to make it right is cool.


----------



## offshorebound

Got the motor mounted!


----------



## offshorebound

Slowly but surely its coming along. Decided to test fit the console last week and bam found a problem, the starboard rigging tube was causing the console to sit off-center. Ended up cutting a third of the rigging tube and glassing it up so the console will sit right. I wish I would have done this before I painted the floor:headknock Last weekend I was able to get the anchor locker, livewell and rear storage compartment sanded, prepped and painted. Motorwells installed, rear lifting hooks installed, steering ram repainted and installed, hatches installed, deck plate holes enlarged, repainted and installed, oil reservoir and jack plate pump installed. All these little things seem to take forever!!! Anyway, leaving work today to start glassing my console:bounce::dance::texasflag


----------



## offshorebound

Still working on the console but got the rub rail put on and putting in rod holders and cleats today!


----------



## Luckysam

Nice! What rail did you use?


----------



## offshorebound

Taco marine, white with chrome insert


----------



## offshorebound

Clays and rod holders


----------



## offshorebound

Cleats*


----------



## txteltech

Looking good, can't wait to see it in 24 days!!!!


----------



## offshorebound

The primer is on the console and I will begin fairing tonight. If all the stars line up I will have paint on it this weekend:walkingsm


----------



## offshorebound

Getting this thing straighten up!


----------



## troutsupport

Oh, now come on!... Nice build... I can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## txteltech

Just checking in to see the progress on the Kenner, will it be complete in a week and a half to cruise on LOR?


----------



## offshorebound

It will be together, now it won't be completed for another $4-5000. Lol


----------



## offshorebound

The console was painted this morning!!! Thank God )))))) Now I am about to HUSTLE to get ready for LOR


----------



## txteltech

Please no pics, you need to work your arse off for the next 8 days!!!! No time for pics only work and 5kí ½í¸€í ½í¸€í ½í¸€


----------



## offshorebound

I had to add pics just for you Tx. Hahahahaha:dance:


----------



## AlwaysWorkin

Dang, boat looks great! Itd be soooo nice to have a shop like that.


----------



## txteltech

I like the foot rest you added nice details. That console is just begging for a 16 inch touchscreen Simrad or garmin!!!


----------



## offshorebound

Yea it's nice! My buddy owns a body shop and lets me use and abuse it. I do have to fix anything mechanical for him when it comes up, I just rebuilt the motor in his wakeboard boat to pay him back a little!!!


----------



## offshorebound

Thanks eerybody. I still have to apply non-skid to the step and to the top of the console. I am going to try and score a 7215 on Ebay here shortly but might have to settle for the 12"


----------



## bmtsupra

There ya go buddy. Go big or go home. It would be horrible if you had to settle for the 12".

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorebound

I'll probably have to hit a shutdown or two to satisfy all these wants that I have! BMT I'd have to get the 19" Garmin to keep up with you and that 12" on a 18' boat!!!Lolololol


----------



## bmtsupra

Hey hey get it right that's a 12" on a 17' boat. Hahahaha

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorebound

Now I know why you wanted a thicker cushion to sit on while you drive, so you can see over the GPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## offshorebound

Getting closer


----------



## bmtsupra

ðŸ˜²ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ looking good brother!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech

Very nice!!!


----------



## Reynolds4

Looking good!


----------



## offshorebound

I can see the light at the end of this tunnel.


----------



## txteltech

Looks great, keep plugging along you'll get it done!!!


----------



## Reynolds4

Tick tock...tick tock! Awesome, looks like she's gonna jam too!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Sweet!

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## DIHLON

Is that 4 subs under the console?


----------



## offshorebound

That's 2 rockford 8's and 2 6's. They are components


----------



## offshorebound

Test run, CHECK


----------



## Reynolds4

She floats :biggrin: and looks great!


----------



## cg_wilson2003

You boat is really turning out great.


----------



## txteltech

This boat turned out awesome, I saw it in person and the work you performed was top notch. Great to meet you and fellow travelers!!! Green to you for one bad arse Kenner


----------



## offshorebound

Thanks, still have a few things to tighten up to get it the way I want but it did turn out pretty nice.


----------



## DIHLON

Where's the finished product?


----------



## offshorebound

I still have to bring it to shop to have the t-top built and probably going to repower it. I have been working a lot and spending family time here lately. It will be ready to rock and roll for next fishing season.


----------



## bmtsupra

A new G2 would look good back there  A 250H.O. or 300 next year buddy? Or maybe a zuk?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorebound

Got price on 300 Zuke, about 4,000 cheaper than G2. Probably going to pull the trigger at the first of the year.


----------



## txteltech

*Fixed*

This is best I can do to fix your picture


----------



## offshorebound

Thanks buddy


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Boat looks awesome! I like the colors and that is a cool console!


----------



## offshorebound

Thanks. It will look a lot better when I get the top put on. Your boat is making me jealous with the top on it. I am putting a 6x8 top on mine, need the shade for those long days on the water!!!


----------



## SuperDave20

So I'm extremely intrigued by this build. In my recent searching of the 23v and BB 2400 I've ran across only a couple of guys who had done similar builds. It's freaking awesome! 

Now my question would be... Enclosing the transom and installing a porta bracket.. Whould that throw the balance off having the engine installed with so much set back? If I do a build I'll be using a Merc 300xs, so I'll be just over 500lbs. 

Any thoughts? 


EXCELLENT JOB!!


----------



## offshorebound

Many guys run heavy fourstrokes on a 12" bracket on same hull and works great. I think a enclosed transom with portabracket would be awesome and would work fine.


----------



## SuperDave20

Thanks for the reply! I didn't think it would be a huge issue, but the porta bracket has 17" of setback. This is all just ideas right now. I'm looking at other possible hulls to build something similar to a Canyon Bay 2400. 

I've read that the 23v and the BB 2400 are the same hull but the 2400 has a 17 degree deadrise and I came across a thread stating the 23v was 14. Can you verify your 23v's deadrise?


----------



## offshorebound

It has 17* dead rise or more, definitely not 14


----------



## SuperDave20

Ok, thanks! 

Any more progress on your boat?


----------



## offshorebound

I'm going to start working on it after hunting season.


----------



## offshorebound

Finally getting my metal work done by the guys at T top and Towers in San Leon. Dropped off this weekend and they are already getting it! They are doing the t top, aluminum ladder on the transom and a few other things. It should turn that big ***** console looking boat a little more proportional. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorebound

Finally made it back in town to pick my boat up! Now I can mount my radar that has been in the box for a year and a half, install nav lights, spreaders, vhf antenna, etc...































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4

That turned out great!


----------



## offshorebound

Thanks, now my passengers have something to hold on to. They were feeling a little sketchy in the bay on that LOR trip! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctcrop

Glad to see it finally coming together! Looked great @ LOR, but it looks even better with the top on!!! Good Job!!

Troy - Green EPIC


----------



## offshorebound

Thanks Troy. Is the LOR going down this year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech

Looks killer Matt, if you find another Kenner 24 let me know I want to do a build that's similar.


----------



## offshorebound

Will do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## listos?

Well done sir!


----------



## ATX 4x4

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnboy114

long time lurker, but just found this thread. this is absolute perfection. no way around that. its prob a curse and a blessing to be as talented as you are. unreal, I just cant get over it. I have a 24v, and love it as it is, but this, this makes me wish I had yours! job well done. any more shots of the interior? you going to add a fish box or coffin box? sick dude. just sick.


----------



## offshorebound

Thanks man, it is a curse as people always want me to work on their boats, cars, houses, etc but I have to just put them in line! Lol














Here are a couple pics before the top, I have a 330 SSI cooler that I put in like a coffin for trips to Venice and I have a 150qt igloo that fits up against the console side ways when I want the room.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy114

love it. great job.


----------



## offshorebound

Mounting radar, chef, and nav lights as we speak, waiting on spreader lights to come in tomorrow. I should have some pics in a few days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorebound

vhf* not chef Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorebound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctcrop

Looking good bud!! Let me know when y'all head to Venice. If I happen to be off, a couple of us may drag our stuff down there too!


----------



## bmtsupra

Looking good. You're about ready for some summer time runs. We'll have to buddy boat sometime.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Nice!

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## offshorebound

This is usually how my projects go!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4

Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorebound

light check

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorebound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorebound

Got the radar wired up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlbpjb

What kind of radar did u get, Garmin? What mount did u end up going with?
You have done a great job! Truly!


----------



## offshorebound

Garmin radar, and the mount is built into the top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorebound

Come and take it!!! Lol
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayco

I'm absolutely jealous. That thing is gorgeous!


----------



## offshorebound

Thanks man, I'm pretty proud of it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Salt Shaker

Good job on that killer sled.

Salt


----------



## CamoWhaler

offshorebound said:


> Come and take it!!! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That graphic/logo looks sharp!!


----------



## offshorebound

Thanks brother the wife made them for me. Your whaler is bad a..... Makes me want one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoWhaler

offshorebound said:


> Thanks brother the wife made them for me. Your whaler is bad a..... Makes me want one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## dlbpjb

Fantastic, has me rethinking of a new 24'


----------



## 22Conch

Nice job! Nice color. Post some final pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorebound

3 mpg at cruise isn't too bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 22Conch

How does that Kenner handle in the Gulf. Looks like it would do just fine.

I need to figure out how to get my fuel data on my 740s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorebound

It handles great, I've been 90 miles out and had to come back in through 4-6 footers. It can take more of a beating than me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorebound

You can hook up the Garmin fuel meter but it is not accurate at idle speeds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDave20

How's the boat? Any new pictures? Also I'm curios to know the dimensions of your console? It's huge! 


I had asked you a question or two a while back when I was thinking about buying a 23v.....well, I bought one. I've ripped out the console and all the wiring. I have my new console built out of Coosa bluewater 20. I just need to lay out where everything thing is going to go so that I can begin laying some glass and then cut out all my holes.


----------



## SuperDave20

Seems this thread may have died.. But to the OP, Ive started my build...


----------



## Luckysam

Super Dave....please start a build thread!


----------

